# Which is the best mobile to access internet using gprs?



## KnightRider (Aug 14, 2005)

please name the best mobile phone to acces internet using gprs.... Airtel Mobile Office! 
Infrared modelas as well as data cable!!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 14, 2005)

Budget? It is imperative that you give a budget else people will suggest models that might exceed the amount you wish to spend. 

A general guide is to look for GPRS Class 10. Currently, it is the highest class and that means the best GPRS phones will be those with Class 10. I don't know if Airtel Mobile Office supports EDGE; but if it does, then get a Class 10 phone with EDGE. That should be a good combo


----------



## drgrudge (Aug 15, 2005)

Forget all the jargon (in case it feels such for you). 

Get *Nokia 6610*. 
This has both Infra red and data cable. 


But the best mobile to use with Airtel Mobile Office is *Blackberry*, that mob is the best and look no further. 

I just said in general terms but it will be good if you tell the budget for which you can afford.


----------

